# Interview results



## Waterb96 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey: Has anyone here interviewed recently at Local 701? I interviewed today and they gave us a paper saying it might be weeks or months until we hear someting. I thought from reading these messages that people have gotten letters with their interview score quickly and then they called to get their ranking. But this letter says that they will call us if we get accepted. It must be different at this local. Just wondering.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

It's the market.

It might be weeks or months until ANYONE will hear something about jobs being released and the hiring calls go out.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Waterb96 said:


> Hey: Has anyone here interviewed recently at Local 701? I interviewed today and they gave us a paper saying it might be weeks or months until we hear someting. I thought from reading these messages that people have gotten letters with their interview score quickly and then they called to get their ranking. But this letter says that they will call us if we get accepted. It must be different at this local. Just wondering.


 
Im sure its because of the economy and they probably have lots of other members out of work right now.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know the job outlook in the Seattle area. I just had a interview w/ the Puget Sound Electrical JATC in Seattle yesterday for the inside wireman program. The interview went excellent, I think I won over all of the committee members (4 of them total). I should find out in a week what my ranking is. With completing tech. school and working two jobs steady in the electrical field; they told me it may be a few weeks or a month or two before I find out when the program starts (due to the work outlook). Has anybody in here been given the same treatment at their interview?


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a letter a few weeks after I had my interview stating that I was accepted and to wait until they next contacted me. It was nearly a year from when my interview took place until I went in for the two week safety/orientation and started work. This was a few years ago, when the work situation was better.

So be patient and don't be afraid to start another job while you wait. I was able to find a cash job where the owner didn't mind that I'd at some point have to quit with little warning.

Good luck.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Stan, at least I'm not the only one feeling like I'm getting the short end of the stick. But I'm still surprised that other students, who went to the same school as me, had an interview three months ago with the local 46 in Seattle and has been working since December without any layoffs.


----------



## Jaysams (Feb 28, 2009)

How was the interview process at puget sound, and how long was the wait from aptitude test to interview. Thank You


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Be patient. Patience will be your first test in becoming an electrician with the local you apply to. BTW, that was my second interview. I don't remember how long it took from apt. test to interview, it could have been anywhere from a month to three months. I have applied to the Tacoma Jatc since the apt. test with the Seattle Jatc. As far as the interview process went, the committee is basically making an investment into you and they want to hear that you want to stay committed to their organization (e.g.- they asked me about my living situation and how far I would be willing to travel for work). The interview process is relatively short (about 10 mins. in front of the committee). Hope this helps?


----------



## Jaysams (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank You Walter86. I appreciate it.


----------



## zteve73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Waterb96 said:


> Hey: Has anyone here interviewed recently at Local 701? I interviewed today and they gave us a paper saying it might be weeks or months until we hear someting. I thought from reading these messages that people have gotten letters with their interview score quickly and then they called to get their ranking. But this letter says that they will call us if we get accepted. It must be different at this local. Just wondering.


Actually, I was interviewed by 701 recently too, and I haven't heard anything yet. This was my second interview. Last year I received the rejection letter around the second week of March. Let me know if you've heard anything yet.


----------



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know this thread was written awhile ago but I was wondering if you ever heard back from local 701. I recently interviewed about a month ago and still haven't heard anything back.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

He's already had three career changes, and passed away recently.


----------

